
Artificial intelligence is helping old video games look like new - awiesenhofer
https://www.theverge.com/2019/4/18/18311287/ai-upscaling-algorithms-video-games-mods-modding-esrgan-gigapixel
======
ArtWomb
Wow! There exists an entire subreddit devoted to game upscaling and AI
superresolution techniques ;)

[https://www.reddit.com/r/GameUpscale](https://www.reddit.com/r/GameUpscale)

